# Bruised ribs: What am I doing wrong?



## jimmusuk (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi,

I played 9 holes this am then moved to the driving range as weather turned. Me and my playing partner hit roughly 500 balls over a couple of hours. Near the end of the session my ribs/top of my ads began to hurt. Several hours on my lower chest/upper stomach is painful and tender, kinda feels like busted ribs.

Does this highlight a fundamental flaw in my swing e.g. too much of a follow through?

Should I try to counteract it or would it be expected for a new golfer to experience damaged stomach muscles for the first few months until they build up?

Should I avoid particular clubs?

Playing 18 holes tomorrow morning....OUCH! 

Thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 19, 2010)

Youve probably just over done it,do you hit so many balls usually?or is this more than normal?Im sure its just a case of too much rather than a suspect swing.


----------



## goldenbare (Nov 19, 2010)

Near the end of the session my ribs/top of my ads began to hurt. Several hours on my lower chest/upper stomach is painful and tender, kinda feels like busted ribs.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm surprised after that amount of balls your hands weren't bleeding as well!!! 

All practice range work must be done with an aim in mind, don't just hit balls for the sake of it. Spent an hour on the range myself today, didn't hit more than a 6 as I was working on something. Take a break every few balls and vary your clubs, it sometimes becomes too easy hitting the same shot all the while, try drawing and fading them, its much easier with soft range balls.


----------



## jimmusuk (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I was thinking I might have over done it. I thought it worth asking for advice just in case pain in that area was typical of a particular fault during swing.

I have recently changed grip from a locking grip to unlocked so wanted to get as much practice in as possible before the round tomorrow.

Thanks for your help as usual, much appreciated.


----------



## UnluckyXIII (Nov 20, 2010)

500 balls!!! How long were you guys at the range? I can spend over an hour on the range and only hit around 100 balls max. I am new to the sport so maybe I'm doing something wrong when I go to the range but 500 balls sounds like a huge amount to me which would make me think you've over done it.


----------



## CrapHacker (Nov 21, 2010)

During a round of golf you expect to hit 50 odd full shots, plus chipping & putting. 

So you played something approaching 10 games of golf in one session.

And it aches a bit ?


----------



## jimmusuk (Nov 25, 2010)

So iv'e stayed clear of the range and course since Friday (cancelled my game last Saturday and first lesson) in the hopes that I had simply over done it last week. 

Went to the range last night (5 days post ribs pain), after a handful of shots the pain came back at the top of my backswing. I soldiered on, once i'd hit about 20 shots I had to stop as the pain was too much . Left the range along with 80 balls still in the basket.

Looks like I must have either bruised/cracked a rib (playing golf, no way) or torn a muscle (although the pain is in a weird place, above stomach, to the side below moob).

I take it this is not common? Perhaps it's a good thing, maybe its a sign that my back swing is over exaggerated or something. 

Looks like my lesson this Saturday will have to be theory or putting maybe lol.

This is really dissapointing as i've only recently taken up golf, I have the bug bad, I NEED to be playing every day. 

No range, no course make jimmy go CRAZY!


----------



## JustOne (Nov 25, 2010)

Did you warm up before hitting balls? Sounds like you've tweaked a muscle and it hasn't had enough rest and/or you simply aggravated it again.. Dare I say you're probably trying to swing too hard and your technique may be such that you put a lot of strain in the wrong places.... a bad back will be next


----------



## jimmusuk (Nov 25, 2010)

As i thought 

How can I alleviate the strain when swinging, simply swing less aggressively or could there be some sort of weight transfer issue (or lack of) stopping my body flowing?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 25, 2010)

It could be as simple as a poor posture at setup. Always warm up before you hit balls aggressively. I'm not a doctor so whilst I suggest that you rest it and/or possibly put something like deepheat on it, I would also say not to just let it stiffen up as you'll likely strain it again next time. Get a club and just make some gentle one handed and two handed swings, keep it loose but not overworked.


----------



## jimmusuk (Nov 25, 2010)

OK so i paid a visit to our friendly neighbourhood spiderman (aka. Physio at our tech parks gym) and the problem appears to be a torn intercostal muscle! Basically meaning the muscle in between two of my ribs used to take a deep breath (also stretched during golf swing follow though) has ripped from 'over doing it'. Doh.

Could take a couple of months or more to heal! 

Plan now is to go ahead with the lesson on Saturday, will request that the pro show me how to do a gentle, controlled swing. If i can master this then maybe I cud squeeze out 150 yrds with a 3 wood and maybe 130 yrds with a 5 iron which would allow me to atleast scrape my way round the course over the next few weeks. I could even go for a more aggressive half swing, so long as i'm not stretched on the follow thorugh I might get away with it.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 25, 2010)

And you might even do more damage.
Rest, then rest some more and if you must, go to the range and master the 50 yard wedge shot.
I would suggest you do not go to the course until after Christmas.
The alternative could be all next year off injured


----------



## jimmusuk (Nov 25, 2010)

I would suggest you do not go to the course until after Christmas.
		
Click to expand...

That is easier said than done, its like being extremely hungry sitting an arms reach away from a nice plump, freshly baked blueberry muffin...what would you do?  

You are definately right though and some wedge practice is much needed although it is the strongest aspect of my game but also my favourite area of the game.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 25, 2010)

..........Plan now is to go ahead with the lesson on Saturday, will request that the pro show me how to do a gentle, controlled swing. If i can master this then maybe I cud squeeze out 150 yrds with a 3 wood and maybe 130 yrds with a 5 iron which would allow me to atleast scrape my way round the course over the next few weeks. I could even go for a more aggressive half swing, so long as i'm not stretched on the follow thorugh I might get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

That is a ridiculous plan and a waste of a lesson. Why ask to be taught a swing that will bear no resemblance to the one you will have when fit again???  

Paul Casey had a similar injury if I remember rightly.


----------



## jeardley (Nov 25, 2010)

I do quite a bit off MMA, trust me mate, bruised ribs or torn connecting muscles can take over 2 months to heal. It is a right pain (literally) but rest is the only thing you can do.
Leave it until there is little to no pain, then start with light work like bob says. wedge work or use the time to ingrain a good putting stoke.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 25, 2010)

Keep the lesson but use it for chipping or putting.

I'd be very surprised if you regretted it after.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2010)

I have to say I echo the sentiments of those that say it's bad luck but don't play orpractice. What would you rather do, hack it round and not enjoy it as you can't play properly of miss the first few months of the start of next season because you were impatient now.

Personally I would shelve the lesson too as I'm pretty sure you'll feel it even when you chip or at least won't be giving the muscles a chance to relax and heal. Even a putting lesson on wet bobbly (or frozen) greens isn't going to be that useful OK it will help with the basics but it'll be hard to get any sort of feel and hole out consistantly. 

Only my two pence worth but rest now and hopefully you'll be fit to do something golf related over the Christmas break and back ou fully fir for the start of 2011.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 26, 2010)

You probably don't have bruised ribs, which would be more likely following an impact injury, but some sort of muscle strain. Careful warm up, moderation in exercise, careful warm down again would all help. If you find it is persistent, take a couple of weeks off or see a sports injury physio or specialist, but not a chirpractor.


----------

